# Mrs.kos journal



## MRS.KOS (Feb 7, 2012)

Going ahead with the journal.Have not received anavar yet,but have already started working towards getting a little leaner.Maybe Ill get some muscles too.

Biceps  12 1/8
Forearms 10 1/8
Waist 27 1/2
Chest 35
Hip 35 1/2
Calf 13 7/8
Quads 22 1/2

Todays workout is as in vid.
Did circuit 3 times,then hit treadmill for a few min.







YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 7, 2012)

The KOS family does it big on the logs. I'll be following for sure. I'm sure this one will be good.


(KOS, you better put the hammer down on your cardio. Your wife is going to be ripped lol)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in... keep it up.


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 7, 2012)

love the idea of the video workouts. Your already pretty muscular. Going to be good, the logs always keep you motivated to reach your goals.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 7, 2012)

anavar is a good choice...i'm very good friends with a top npc figure competitor who should get her pro card this summer and she says women should only use var, win, primo, clen, t3, and anti e's to drop water...she turns me on when she talks gear to me


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 7, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> love the idea of the video workouts. Your already pretty muscular. Going to be good, the logs always keep you motivated to reach your goals.



Really?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

owwwwwww sexay!!!


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 7, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> Really?



Doing shrugs I can see them! shoulders, bi's, traps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

She got called in for a surpise possibly double shift


she did get some domestic cardio before she left though


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 8, 2012)

Good work girl!


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice workout!


----------



## .V. (Feb 8, 2012)

Subscribed...

Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 10, 2012)

arnie curls
db curls
hammer curls



circuits


db squats
db lunges
db shrugs
laterals
db upright rows
db front raises
arnold presses
db curls
hammer curls
single overhead ext
db rows
pushups
crunches
reverse crunches
squats

went thru 3 times

 treadmill


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 11, 2012)

good job little!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice workout video! I agree with Lordsks!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2012)

Supergirl worked 14 hours today...tomm we are going on a long drive

she will be hitting it again soon


----------



## meow (Feb 12, 2012)

You're a lucky man KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 12, 2012)

thanx...i know


----------



## JerBear1980 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 14, 2012)

Working out today, might put up a video.My husband said he was banned now.I looked at the thread and I saw people making fun of him and him posting answers but not calling names back or anything.Anyway, I wont be hanging out much if my husband isnt on here.


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 14, 2012)

hmm, I wonder why. Maybe a temp ban. I really don't keep up with all the drama outside of this forum.


----------



## colochine (Feb 14, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> hmm, I wonder why. Maybe a temp ban. I really don't keep up with all the drama outside of this forum.



It def shows he banned. Probably temp though he's a good guy.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 14, 2012)

He said it says wont ever be lifted.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 14, 2012)

did a few sets of db laterals...Husband helped with some slightly heavier than normal negatives

circuits


lunges one leg at a time
db squats
db shrugs
db laterals
db upright rows
arnold presses
db curls one arm at a time
db hammer curls
single overhead db ext
bent over rows
push ups
crunches
reverse crunches
squats

did it 3 times


did 15 min hiit cardio on treadmill


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 14, 2012)

I got tired just reading that session - way to work!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome. Great vid!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice log so far. Hopefully it keeps you motivated. Looks like we can expect more videos now that KOS is unbanned!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 21, 2012)

She worked the past 4 days ...crazy hours...and called in at 1 in the morning one night...and now the poor girl has a bad cold...hopefully she will feel better tomorrow


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 21, 2012)

hope she feels better.


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 22, 2012)

ya rest up and get better. I know about working crazy hours and it sucks.


----------



## MRS.KOS (Feb 23, 2012)

So I havent been feeling to good. Seems like I am getting better though,just a little congested. Anyway still no delivery.


Did some heavy biceps(for a little girl!). And then hit those asshole circuits.

DB curls
hammer curls
arnie curls

Husband might post the video.


circuits...Husband said to cut out some exercises since Im still stuffy headed.


lunges
squats
shrugs
db laterals
arnold presses
db curls
single overhead ext
db rows
dips (super hard Ill have to get used to them)
pushups
crunches



did it 3 times

I am already fitting into my favorite jeans a little easier.
squats


----------



## MRS.KOS (Mar 22, 2012)

So it came!
Havent posted in a while because i had no delivery. I have actually lost nearly ten pounds since i started this journal, so my workouts are going to be more about muscle than weightloss for awhile.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Congrats on the Touchdown and the weight loss.. very impressed.  Keep it up.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 22, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> So it came!
> Havent posted in a while because i had no delivery. I have actually lost nearly ten pounds since i started this journal, so my workouts are going to be more about muscle than weightloss for awhile.


----------



## Lordsks (Mar 22, 2012)

MRS.KOS said:


> So it came!
> Havent posted in a while because i had no delivery. I have actually lost nearly ten pounds since i started this journal, so my workouts are going to be more about muscle than weightloss for awhile.



So instead of the evo anavar becuase it went out of stock, you are now running kalpa var correct? do you know how much a day yet? Congrats on the 10lbs!


----------



## MRS.KOS (Mar 30, 2012)

Well isnt this tj lame!? Anyways, Life has been extremely busy. I have been working out doing the circuits but no drugs till earlier this week.  I have already dropped 11 pounds since i started the journal, not like i had a ton to lose. So now im going to switch from circuits to doing 6 or so sets per body part, try to add a little bit of muscle. I dont want to be too little!


Yesterday i did legs

6 sets of squats
6 sets of ham curls...seated
6 sets of standing calf raises


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 30, 2012)

she is even hotter than normal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS.KOS (Apr 1, 2012)

After work i did some quick arms.


arnie curls
3 sets

preacher curls
3 sets

single overhead ext
3 sets

pushdowns
3 sets


After a 12 hr shift that is all i could handle!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2012)

yesterday she did one of her circuit routines



today she did shoulders an arms


db press
3  sets

db laterals
6 sets


pushdowns
3 sets

single overhead ext
3 sets

db curls
3 sets


arnie curls
3 sets


the var is legit as her libido is sky high


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 5, 2012)

I think everyone is dieing for another video, or maybe it's just me..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 5, 2012)

she said she would put some more up

she was suposed to do a vid today but she worked graveyard shift,surprise call in and claimed she was having a bad hair day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 12, 2012)

man...im poed at her not keeping this journal up


i know for a fact that she has had a circuit day....also she did legs and delts some time


im goint to tal her into a video


she gotta get somthing in here


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2012)

little arnie curls - YouTube


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 17, 2012)

all baloney aside - she works hard at it - definitely what to be proud of... just saying


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 26, 2012)

she been bac in the gym this week...hope we will get some more vids up...shes been tearing it up

proud of hdr


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2012)

chica did 7 pullups today...just for the hell of it...i def gotta post that shit up...getting a vid...swear


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

she is a beast yo! - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

i likey db rows - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

little head pulldowns - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 3, 2012)

i heart her


----------



## fatsopower (May 3, 2012)

looking great, Mrs. K! (love the way you freakin *destroyed *those pullups!)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 7, 2012)

littlehead arnie curls - YouTube

pulldowns with littlehead - YouTube

littlehead db rows - YouTube

shes a beast yo! - YouTube


----------



## EARL (May 9, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2012)

stay out of here narc


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2012)

she said "cattlebells" - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2012)

EARL said:


>



allowing him to post here is why she sint here


----------



## JerBear1980 (May 22, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> [...]



Show some fucking respect! This is a MARRIED woman posting a training. Not some chick trying to get attention. Quit being innappropriate, now!


Mrs.KOS, I asked that you keep posting your training. For those of us who actually want to see the best in others, it's motivating. My wife has actually followed this thread more than I have. (I'm about to tell her to make her own profile,lol). I'm sorry for innapropriate comments like above, and I will ask for any other like commentors to be banned.


----------



## Lordsks (May 22, 2012)

Yep I agree, thanks again for the log. Looking good.


----------



## BFHammer (May 22, 2012)

Great videos, you two are a cool couple.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2012)

tiny pushups - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 4, 2012)

little laterals - YouTube


----------

